# Transmision WEBCAM USB Inalambrica



## danny_ldu

Yo tengo una webcam de conector USB muy básica pero mi idea es montarla en un lugar muy lejos del computador como el cable USB permite una conexión máxima de 5 metros yo pensé en la posibilidad de algún tipo de transmisión inalámbrica; primero quiero saber si es posible Hacerlo y de ser así que tipo de transmisor y receptor puedo usar para la conexión inalámbrica de la WEBCAM con la PC. 

Espero su pronta respuesta


----------



## cripto

A mi tambien me interesa mucho mucho la respuesta porque yo tengo un grabador hd que va por usb en el salon y asi lo podria conectar al pc del estudio. O tambien para conectar encima de casa un wifi y pillar redes libres, ya que el wifi que conecta va por usb y no por ethernet que alcansaria mas.

Yo  lo estuve buscando y encontre que por el 2006 saldrian un sistema usb 3.0 o WUSB que consistia en que conectavas un aparato a un hub de wifis y estos se conectaban al pc por radio con otro aparato de radio conectado en el pc, decian que saldiran hacia el 2006 pero aun no he visto nada.

Haber si alguien por aqui consigue hacer de una forma casera el wusb 

Saludos


----------



## RBX374

A mi tambien me interesaria mucho, no para transmitir a distancia sino para poner la cam en lugares moviles.

Hace falta decir que no tengo ni idea de electronica  

La idea que tenia yo era:

Hay 4 cables en un USB. Uno de ellos +5V y el otro GROUND, y los otros dos se encargan de transmitir la información. En el emisor(la cam), se tiene que conectar los cables de ground i 5v a una bateria, de 5v. Luego buscar un circuito emisor (pensé en uno de RC (27MHz, 40MHz) o en la nueva tecnologia 2.4GHz, que no se demasiado)

Basicamente se tiene que transmitir la información de 2 cables.

Luego, la idea es, si en el cable INFO1 (de información) llega corriente, se transmite un mensaje al otro para que emita corriente, y igual con el INFO2

Mi idea es correcta'?

Ya he dicho que no se electronica...


----------



## electrodan

Dudo de que funcionaria, pero con probar no se pierde nada, no? (excepto posiblemente la cámara, el transmisor, la red eléctrica, la pc         )


----------



## MaMu

La verdad es que, con todo lo que habria que desarrollar, pasa a ser más económico comprar una webcam wireless, o ethernet.


----------



## capitanp

esto transformadorrma dos puertos usb a lan o Wlan

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-34431471-wireless-usb-print-server-4p-lan-netgear-wgps606-_JM_


----------



## internete

Yo en alguna ocasion prolongue un cable para impresora USB hasta unos 15 metros, y funcionaba bien. Cortas un prolongador pequeño de USB (digamos de 1.5 metros), pelas los 4 hilos que son:

Negro - 0 VDC
Rojo - 5 VDC
Blanco - Data -
Verde - Data +

Los empalmas con (por ejemplo en mi caso) un cable de ethernet mas largo, de 4 pares trenzados, y eliges un par trenzado para los datos (Blanco y Verde) y otro
para la alimentacion (Rojo y Negro).  Funciona hasta unos 10-15 metros.

A ser posible usar cable apantallado (que tiene una malla alrededor de los 4 pares trenzados).

Sin embargo, probado con una camara USB no funciona, seguramente porque la caida de tension (la camara coge la alimentacion del propio cable USB), es demasiado alta e insuficiente para alimentar la camarita. Esto puede arreglarse poniendo una pila de 5 voltios o un alimentador en la camarita, supongo.

Lo del wireless USB lo veo de momento interesante pero sin gran alcance... Creo que solo llega lo mismo que llego yo con cable (unos 15 m).

En fin... Sigamos dandole vueltas al tema, porque segurio que hay solucion.

internete
1234567


----------



## eidtech

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> esto transformadorrma dos puertos usb a lan o Wlan
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-34431471-wireless-usb-print-server-4p-lan-netgear-wgps606-_JM_



No estoy completamente seguro, pero me parece que solo funciona para impresoras.


----------



## electrodan

Porque no sacan el ccd o sensor cmos? Capas que en una de esas se pueden armar una camarita inalámbrica, porque lo de hacerlo inalámbrico por usb no me parece que sea muy fácil.


----------



## Leon Elec

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> esto transformadorrma dos puertos usb a lan o Wlan
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-34431471-wireless-usb-print-server-4p-lan-netgear-wgps606-_JM_



Es un router WiFi con USB, solo sirve para las impresoras, nada más.





> La idea que tenia yo era:
> 
> Hay 4 cables en un USB. Uno de ellos +5V y el otro GROUND, y los otros dos se encargan de transmitir la información. En el emisor(la cam), se tiene que conectar los cables de ground i 5v a una bateria, de 5v. Luego buscar un circuito emisor (pensé en uno de RC (27MHz, 40MHz) o en la nueva tecnologia 2.4GHz, que no se demasiado)
> 
> Basicamente se tiene que transmitir la información de 2 cables.
> 
> Luego, la idea es, si en el cable INFO1 (de información) llega corriente, se transmite un mensaje al otro para que emita corriente, y igual con el INFO2
> 
> Mi idea es correcta'?



La idea, está bien, de echo, así ese es el principio de funcionamiento. Pero tampoco es tan así, hay que conocer el protocolo del USB, para poder ser repetido fielmente con el original, ¿porqué? por que Data 1 y Data 2, ambos envían pulso positivos y negativos, y funcionan parecido al protocolo rs485, que para saber si es un 1 lógico o un 0 lógico, y lo hace por diferencia de tensión. De todas formas, no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## DAPROTON

y esta idea valdria?


----------



## DJ DRACO

En realidad todo eso es bastante complejo.

yo he visto un video una vez de una webcam transformadorrmada, robotica, q transmitia por FM y ademas se podia mover hacia donde el usuario quería.

era espectacular y solo estaba integrada por la webcam y 2 pic's q creo q uno era el PIC18F2550

ultimamente me he leido miles de post, pero no encuentro el link del video...

cuando lo encuentre se los paso.


----------



## dannyfloresg

Cable 5m con amplificador USB 2.0 

Descripción 

Transferencia Máxima 480 Mbps. (USB 2.0) 
Compatible USB 1.1 
Instalación Máxima 5 Amplificadores en cascada 
Compatible: Windows Xp 
Conectores USB Tipo A Macho - Hembra
Cable usb activo


http://www.bittopia.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=1764


----------



## dmpo0

pongamonos en campaña ta buena la idea, d+ t d- tienen simpre logica opuesta, osea si d+ es uno d- es cero y viceversa. se prodicia poner un oscilador de rf. cuando emite es uno y cuando no es 0. y se puede usar un receptor superregenerativo para detectar la señal. yo use algo asi en el cole. a lo mejor abra que poner dos emisores y dos receptores. pero no seria gran cosa el circuito en si.


----------



## juanseti

yo realmente creo que seria mejor usar una camara wifi


----------



## Randy

estoy de acuerdo con dmpo0, existen los teclados inlalambricos USB, claro que el alcanze maximo de de 1 metro, pero suponque que se puede incrementar la potencia o en su defecto hacer una antena muy direccional.


----------



## djpusse

mas a lla de que se podria usar una webcam wifi esto tambien le serviria a gente como yo que me haria falta un usb inalambrico para tirar audio en alta calidad o manejar luces y demas con una sola compu y un par de usb inalambricos jeje

no funcionaria desarmar un mouse o un teclado inalambrico y aumentarle la emision y recepcion de señal para que llegue mas lejos y asi conectarle un pen drive o una placa de sonido usb??

y lo que estoy pidiendo existe http://www.fayerwayer.com/foro/showthread.php?t=182463

sera muy complicado de hacerlo?

Saludos que la pasen bien


----------



## elbrujo

Bluetooth.....................


----------



## electroandres

yo si lo tendria que hacer, me compraria el Ht12e y ht12d con tws y rws...
Alimento la webcam con una bateria + un 7805, despues los dos datos del usb lo pongo en 2 de los 4 bits que tienen estos enconders/decoders despues conecto el encoder a el tws y con el rws lo recivo, decodifico, y tengo la misma señal que antes... se puede no?


----------



## elbrujo

Un puerto USB es un puerto de datos que funciona en una configuracion master/slave para poder comunicar tenes que ver si a donde quiere comunicar es master o slave. 

Entonces necesitas hacer un transmisor/receptor que se conecte a un puerto USB. Del otro lado un receptor/transmisor para que realice el enlace y puedas transferir lo que el puerto USB transmita. Paquetes.. por ultimo necesitas abrir esos paquetes y repesentarlos como sean por su formato.


----------



## nikcdan

Fuera de todos los paquetes y bla bla bla lo unico que estaria interesando es imitar 2 cables dos cables seria algo asi como 4 transmisores y 4 receptores he ahi el problema saldria muy caro!!! pero muy funcional.... otra cosa es que si usas un multiplexor una paloma mensajera te podria llevar las imagenes mas rapido y encima llegaria!!! son demaciado lentos esos integraditos... otra opcion es usar la vieja forma de multiplexado los tonos dtmf que usan los modems.. vieja pero muy usada hasta la fecha hay un par de integrados q hacen esto y son muy rapidos de esta forma solo necesitas 2 transmisores y 2 receptores....
Esto es imitar dos cables señores no hay que interferir en los datos del medio me parece a mi.. 
Estare atento a ver si salen mas soluciones a este problemita el cual me intereza mucho


----------



## lumimdp

Arranquemos por parte. Primero veamos. Como hariamos para alimentar la camara, mas alla de la bateria como mencionaron. Poniendole una fuente de energia como podriamos hacer con los conectores.

Me explico mejor, en donde pondriamos las polaridades de la fuente de alimentacion de 5v?


----------

